# anyone e/s at care sheffield



## clarenini (Aug 22, 2006)

just had test for fsh to see if can do e/s 
any advice wellcome as new to all this 
like how long will i have to wait for the results 
if all OK how long till treatment and to be matched


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Claire

Welcome to Fertilityfriends and to the egg share board

Wishing u lots of  on your journey

May your dreams come true

We have a thread, egg share chit chat part 9, where all the girlies who are going thru eggshare (at all different stages) gather for a natter, theres support, friendly advice and general chat on the thread

Why not join them hun

Heres the link

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72232.30

If you need any help finding your way around this fab site just shout hun

other threads which may help are the Sheffield care girls, not sure if any of them egg share though

heres the link

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=71658.0

and the yorkshire girls

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72441.105

Best wishes

Emxx


----------



## clarenini (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks for the   how long will it take to get the results of my fsh test 
will be sent off for testing today  been so long for this to start what a long road feels like 1 step forward and 2 steps back


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Claire

I had mine done last week and was told 7-10 days

Best wishes

Emxx


----------

